# This hoover attachment is amazing



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Not sure if this has been covered and hope this is ok on here as a product that has really made a difference to my detailing however if not please remove and apologies.

One of my biggest frustrations was that no matter what attachment Dyson had i was unable to get in to small areas when hoovering and ceetainly nothing that had enough power to suck up bits stuck in carpet.

I found this gem on Amazon for £9 and it is amazing. there is no where I can not hoover now and with all the adapters and good build quality it really does deliver the power to get anything up without having to dismantle the interior.

The product is: Universal Mini Micro Vacuum Cleaner Attachment Tool Kit

they do different ones for different hoover brands.

Happy hoovering all


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

We’ve got a similar kit, great aren’t they.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Cheers for sharing mate 👌


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

Looks a great addition at that price for some of those awkward as hell places. £8.70 with next day delivery just note too. Now spent over £20 on extra accessories for my £49.99 wet and dry :lol:


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

SystemClenz said:


> We've got a similar kit, great aren't they.


Really good - just nice to be able to get down the side of the seats and in all the small gaps around the dash etc. game changer.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I was thinking it was going to be one of these

https://www.buffbrite.com/collections/buy-now/products/pet-hair-attachment-coming-soon

will be at cleanandshiny soon


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Blackpaint said:


> Looks a great addition at that price for some of those awkward as hell places. £8.70 with next day delivery just note too. Now spent over £20 on extra accessories for my £49.99 wet and dry :lol:


:lol: never ending money pit this detailing lark :buffer:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

jcooper5083 said:


> :lol: never ending money pit this detailing lark :buffer:


Tell me about it 🙄


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Tell me about it 🙄


Never ends, I have everything and more than I need but hear things about other products and then end up buying a load more when I go online....

Detailing retailers and brands have us by the danglies


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

jcooper5083 said:


> Never ends, I have everything and more than I need but hear things about other products and then end up buying a load more when I go online....
> 
> Detailing retailers and brands have us by the danglies


Totally agree 😂


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2020)

Ordered! Thanks


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Similar kit with my Draper. Excellent set of attachments 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

I should have asked for a kick back from them before posting this.... :lol:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a Numatic George, will this fit, or are they specifically for Hoover??


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

TonyHill said:


> I have a Numatic George, will this fit, or are they specifically for Hoover??


I have one of these from eBay and fits my George. Great bitta kit for the money


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

TonyHill said:


> I have a Numatic George, will this fit, or are they specifically for Hoover??


There are different version for different hoovers I believe, there were several just for the Dyson due to th different hose fitings and am sure they do this for other branded hoovers.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

how narrow is that crevice tool for down the side of seats? I have one with my Shark handheld but cannot get it down the side of seats!


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

uberbmw said:


> how narrow is that crevice tool for down the side of seats? I have one with my Shark handheld but cannot get it down the side of seats!


0.5cm mate. honestly, with the various attachements in soft bristle options and the extension options there is no where I have found yet that I couldnt get to including the full interior and the engine bay.

Hopefully this helps mate but any further questions let me know.

Excuse the knackered nails and fingers, detailing the wheel arches this week has destroyed my hands....lol


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

nice one cheers mate, going to get a set:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just ordered one for my Dyson V6 handheld :thumb:


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

jcooper5083 said:


> :lol: never ending money pit this detailing lark :buffer:


Wouldn't have it any other way! Arrived late morning today, straight into the nilfisk wet and dry and now all the nooks of the shed are dust free! Top suggestion!


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Blackpaint said:


> Wouldn't have it any other way! Arrived late morning today, straight into the nilfisk wet and dry and now all the nooks of the shed are dust free! Top suggestion!


Glad it has helped - really couldnt believe the value and how effective it was - made such a difference to the interior cleaning process.

Even used it to get inside the tumble dryer and remove all the lint :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Got mine for my Dyson V6 handheld.
Had to mod the suction release valve with a bit of duct tape to improve suction but now it's all good


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I’ve got one of those sets too. Great for the seat rails in the e-class.

I have noticed though that the plastics are really hard on the nozzles and can mark the interior plastics if you’re not too careful.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

I just used a bit of heatshrink around the end of the nozzle on mine, stopped it marking and only reduced the nozzle hole size by a fraction of a mm.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got one of these kits but couldn't get good suction
Parts Kept coming apart too
Ill have to give it another go n see how i get on

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I got this set ten years ago, never needed until today and well worth it.


----------

